# ¿Cómo verificar el buen estado de las baterias?



## Nepper (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola colegas...
Tengo el problema de que mi filmadora JVC VHS-C se apaga a los 20 minutos despues haberla cargado 1 hora. Cuando sucede esto, la pongo a cargar otro rato largo (1hora 30 min) y a los 30 min se apaga de nuevo.
Se muy bien que la tecnología de las baterias no está muy desarroyada y presenta muchas deficiencias.
Sabiendo esto, trato de cuidarla al máximo, descargandola para guardarla largos periodos y descargandola para volverla a cargar.
La bateria (y la camara) me la compré hace 4 años, ¿es normal que se pongan viejas en ese tiempo? yo nunca la usé mucho, se podria decir 1 vez cada 2 meses, unas 4 horas continuas y nada mas.
El último dato que me hiso pensar que el problema es la bateria es que la camara al rato ya la considera gastada.
Yo se que la camara no es precisa en cuando al estado de la bateria, y que el problema puede ser la camara que puede tener un problema y gasta la bateria. Me pasó varias veces que la camara no respondia al ensendido; una vez se me apagó, pero la luz de encendido seguia prendida, sin duda, yo la apagaba y prendia y nunca cambiaba el estado. Solo reaccionó cuando la conecté a la corriente.
Mi bateria es una BN-V11U, JVC, 6V 1100mAh, Nickel-Cadmium, Made in Japan 
Alguien que tenga experiencia en baterias, ¿podria decirme que sucede?
y para futuras ocasiones ¿Cómo verifico el buen estado de la bateria? (para excluirla del problema)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno... en tu mensaje pude detectar cierta cositas y quisiera saber algunas cositas en profundidad:
>cuando descargas la bateria...
lo haces provocando un cortocircuito entre los terminales?
o lo haces colocando un resistor entre los terminales para que se consuma pero no se dañe?

>cuando recargas la bateria...
lo haces con el cargador apropiado respetando el voltaje nominal de la bateria?
el cargador pose una corriente de carga inferior al 25% de total de la carga de la bateria?
o bien es un cargador de carga rapida y por lo tanto le provee mucha corriente continuamente?

si la bateria cumplio su vida util, lo mejor es tirarla y comprar una nueva.

too tiene vida util y todo muere. las pilas secas tiene vida util muy inferior a los acumuladores de plomo o pilas humedas.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 5, 2008)

> >cuando descargas la bateria...


Descargo la bateria utilizando la camara, la dejo prendida, a veces con la LCD abierta para que se gaste mas rápido. Siempre que la guardaba para periodos largos, la djaba prendida esperando que se acabe, la volvia a prender unas 3 veces hasta que la cámara deje de reaccionar. En ese momento yo suponia que la bateria se habia consumido en su totalidad.
El metodo del corto con la resistencia yo no lo conozco, y jamas se me cruzó por la cabeza hacerlo. Siempre mantuve cargas y descargas controladas.



> >cuando recargas la bateria...


La recargo con la cámara, no conocia hasta hace unos 6 meses los cargadores de bateria exclusivos para estas cosas, pero igual no pensé en comprarlo. Si me decis que resulta entonces lo tomaré en cuenta.
Igual decime como obtener los valores de tensión nominales de la bateria, y que valores debe tener el cargador, y como darme cuenta si es cargador es rapido y continuo (yo supongo que la camara no lo es, pero todo es posible en la electrónica)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

No te podes conseguir otra bateria para probar? a mi me suena a que esta agotada. me suena corta la carga de una hora y media para baterias de video camara, asi que se me hace que esta agotada. tambien puede ser que la cargue de forma rapida y por eso palmo la bata. igual te digo que puedo equivocarme. saludos


----------



## Nepper (Ago 10, 2008)

Ese es  el tema, me quiero comprar otra bateria, pero como estan caras primero tengo que asegurar de que la bateria murió (en una de esas es la camara haciendo corto)... por eso el nombre del tema ¿como me doy cuenta que la bateria murió?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

si hace un corto la cam, no te andaria para nada la bata. como probarla? la verdad niidea, cuando hacen el trabajo que te hace a vos, por lo general, es que ya palmo. con un poco de suerte tal vez te conteste alguien que lo sepa. saludos


----------



## Nepper (Ago 15, 2008)

Bueno, muchas gracias por su ayuda. 
LLegué a la conclusión de que la bateria Murió y la camara ayudó en eso.

Para el que no entiende nada... le explico:
Las baterias de tecnología Nickel-Cadmium, tienen un defecto.... mas que un defecto es un propiedad que produce efectos secundarios y estos "efectos secundarios" reducen notablemente la vida util de la bateria...
Las baterias se cargan con el procedimiento "ELECTRÓLISIS" y se descargan como "PILAS". al ser un proceso químico, estas se calientan. Al calentarse, altera las propiedades de los materiales y se comienzan a generar cristales, estos cristales tapan la superficie de los metales y a su vez, los metales se consumen para generar los cristales.
Si la bateria se descargó hasta la mitad, y luego se carga, esto tambien es contraproducente, ya que se fuerza un cambio. Seria como soltar una piedra desde muy alto y querer arrojarla con una paleta hacia arriba; si yo tomo impulso desde antes de la piedra y con una cierta velocidad la intercepto para llevarla hacia arriba, seria un gran golpe, y hasta se podria romper la piedra. Si yo dejo que la piedra caiga en el agua, esta frenará lentamente hasta tocar fondo sin dañarse, luego la levanto y ascelero progresivamente con la paleta, la piedra se mantendrá intacta... lo mismo pasa con las baterias Nickel-Cadmium, que es la de mi caso.
Tecnicamente las baterias Li-Ion permiten la carga "FLASH", no porque sean una luz, sino que se las puede cargar en cualquier estado... sería como en vez de una piedra, una pelotita de tenis...
Espero que les haya servido a los visitantes chantas que solo quieren ver la solución sin involucrarse en el foro (yo me incluyo )


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 19, 2008)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> Ese es  el tema, me quiero comprar otra bateria, pero como estan caras primero tengo que asegurar de que la bateria murió (en una de esas es la camara haciendo corto)... por eso el nombre del tema ¿como me doy cuenta que la bateria murió?



Primero el tiempo de uso
segundo si la mantienes el mismo tiempo en carga y la descarga no es el mismo (el normal)

Pues con toda seguridad ha pasado a ser chatarra...

tercero...en esto no hay milagros...lo sorry


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 19, 2008)

Existen muchas baterías, que dependen de lo que estén echo.

La más conocida son niquel-cadmio (Ni-Cd), estas baterías producen memoria, por lo que hay que tener mucha precaución a la hora de cargarlas. Para garantizar una vida duradera de la batería, hay que descargarla completmente (no hasta que la tensión sea 0V, si no hasta que la carga a alimentar, no pueda soportarla)

También estan las niquel-hidruro metálico (Ni-MH, o conocida como niquel metal), estás al igual que la anterior, producen efectos de memoria.

Luego aparecen las más recientes que son:

batería de Litio (Li-ion), estas son una baterías que producen mayor intencidad que las anteriores y con la gran ventaja de no estar afectada por el efecto memoria. Por lo que se la puede cargar aún si no ha sido descargada completamente, y garantizará, siempre la misma intencidad.

Y la más nueva las polímero de litio (Li-poli), es una mejora de la anterior, produce mayor intencidad y tampoco se ve afectado por el efecto memoria.

Una batería recargable, jamás se las debe descargar mas del 1/3 de su carga nominal, por ejemplo si una batería entrega 1,2V, núnca debe llegar a los 0,7V, ya que se dañaría por completo (el máximo para este ejemplo es de 0,8V)

Para garantizar la vida útil de la batería, jamás se las deberá cargar con cargadores rápidos, porque estas le inyectan mucha intencidad y dañará a la baetría. Siempre se las debe cargar con los cargadores originales y a un régimen normal.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 19, 2008)

Disculpame, no entendí muy bien lo siguiente:



> Una batería recargable, jamás se las debe descargar mas del 1/3 de su carga nominal, por ejemplo si una batería entrega 1,2V, núnca debe llegar a los 0,7V, ya que se dañaría por completo (el máximo para este ejemplo es de 0,8V)


lo leí varias veces pero no entiendo... porque primero decis, "no se debe descargar mas de" luego pones "si entrega 1,2" "no debe llegar a 0,7" ....... yo entiendo lo siguiente: Si entrega 1,2V no debe llegar a entregar menos de 0,7V........
¿te molestaria dar un ejemplo concreto?

Pensando en eso me surgió otra duda:

si tengo un dispositivo que consume 5V CC y lo alimento con una fuente comun y corriente, de esas que se enchufan a 220V (quiero decir que tengo una fuente constante y continua de energia)
Se podria decir que el dispositivo de 5V funcionará siempre.

Con una pila no pasa esto...
Si lo alimento con una pila de 5V, esta comenzará a perder su tensión. Si la mido con el tester al principio leeré 5v, al rato tendre unos 4v, luego 3v hasta 0v.... ¿0v? 
Si mi aparato funciona con 5v ¿no tendria que "dejar de funcinar" a los 4.9999v?
Se que no es como yo digo... pero... ¿por qué?... Nunca lo habia pensado...

Quiero aclarar que no soy nuevo en la electrónica, conozco las leyes de kirchoff, ohm, etc. soy técnico electrónico.... pero... esta duda me surge ahora... tal vez mis profesores lo dijeron y yo no les preste atención, pero bueno.....

Inicialmente respondan lo de la bateria...
pero la otra pregunta me interesa mas que la bateria. Como no es el tema que se trata aquí, pueden redirijirme a un link que lo explíque o comentarlo luego de la bateria... la desición es suya...


----------

